

60 minutes - Khan Academy: The future of education? - mck-
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18560_162-57394905/khan-academy-the-future-of-education/?tag=contentMain;cbsCarousel

======
prgibbons
The near future. Korean students already get celebrity teachers (teachers who
teach hundreds of thousands of students through video and software). This is
new to the U.S only because competitive pressure between students isn't that
great (we are pretty complacent even though ed quality in K-12 isn't great).

We can try to identify more of these celebrity teachers and put them in front
of millions of students but in the long run we will probably have something
a-la Matrix
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AOpomu9V6Q&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AOpomu9V6Q&feature=related)

